# Nissan trail noisy Fan



## sarah00 (Jan 9, 2020)

I have recently bought a 3 year old Nissan Xtrail, I have notices that on some journeys when we have reached the destination and stopped that a fan kicks in I am assuming its the radiator fan, it is really really noisy so much so that I can here it in my house when the car is in the drive! this has come on about 3 times the last on a journey of 10 minutes, so not even a particularly long journey. I understand fans have to come on to cool the car but the noise is so loud that it doesn't seem normal can anyone advise?
Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The car has two electric cooling fans. One of them most likely has excessively worn bearings causing the noise. To determine which one, you'll have to unplug the electrical connector for each one, one at a time to isolate the bad one.


----------



## Peter_o_f (May 13, 2020)

have a 2016 x trail with similar problem doesn't sound like the fan is damaged or worn just sounds like it's in overdrive


----------

